# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Name Your Top 5 Favorite Artists

## TheOneManRiot

Please take a moment to share your personal top 5 list of your all-time favorite comic book artists.

My fandom began in the early 80s when I was an elementary-age child barely old enough to read the comics I was getting, and from then up until about a year ago the art was always a distant second to me when prioritizing what I enjoyed about the medium. As long as I didn't find the art hideous, I didn't put much emphasis on it. Now I find myself paying much closer attention to art teams and even buying books solely because I was a fan of the artist. That being said, here's my top 5, in no particular order (and ~2 of these spots fluctuate occasionally):

1. Stefano Caselli
2. David Marquez
3. Alex Maleev
4. Stjepan Sejic
5. Mikel Janin

Phil Noto is currently flirting with a spot as he's someone who has really grown on me recently, and CAFU has done amazing on Iron Man (a book with fantastic coloring as well) so I need to check out more of his work asap.

Your turn:

----------


## Dr. Skeleton

I'm old school so...

Jack Kirby
Steve Ditko
John Byrne
John Romita
Jim Lee

----------


## K7P5V

For modern-day artists, *Olivier Coipel* tops the list...







If we're going old-school, then *Ed McGuinness* is one of my favorites...

----------


## K7P5V

*Declan Shalvey* is on the list for modern-day artists...







Another old-school favorite, *George Perez* (RIP)

----------


## FFJamie94

If we’re going old school, Ditko and John Buscema steal it for me.
While I love Kirby, he was better at creating something vast and spectacular. Buscema on the other hand was great at giving Characters a sympathetic edge. Just look at each of them draw Silver Surfer, Kirby is more mosterous, giving us an out of world character while Buscema was able to make him feel more human.

For modern artists, it’s folks like Stegman, Reis and Bagley. In fact Bagley is my Spider-man. Ultimate Spider-man still looks just as crisp and fresh to this day.

----------


## CaptCleghorn

Five definites may not ever be possible for me, but these five are very high on my list.

Barry Windsor-Smith for his ability to combine delicate detail with incredible power and fantasy.
Howard Chaykin for his innovative layouts.
Joe Sinnott for his fantastic run on FF.
Jaime Hernandez for his talent at using a minimum of lines to bring forth such expression.
Kevin Maguire for his fun facial expressions on JLI

----------


## K7P5V

Some more favorites would be the *Kubert Family*:

*Adam Kubert*





*Andy Kubert*





*Joe Kubert*

----------


## K7P5V

*Francis Manapul* would be another favorite among modern-day artists...







For old-school, the artwork of *Jim Steranko* is legendarily classic (IMHO):

----------


## MRP

My top 5

1. Will Eisner
2. Joe Kubert
3. Moebius
4. Alex Toth
5. Darwyn Cooke

-M

----------


## K7P5V

*Goran Parlov* is another favorite among modern-day artists...







For old-school, *Alan Davis* is truly incomparable (IMHO):

----------


## a moment closer

Top Five All-Time Favorite Artists

What a hard choice! It hurts to limit all the great talent I've enjoyed over the years. Oh boy!

Not in any particular order.

Clay Mann, Olivier Coipel, David Marquez, Stephanie Hans, and David Finch.


There are at least ten to fifteen more names I want to put down. They all deserve recognition!

----------


## K7P5V

*Kenneth Rocafort* is another favorite among modern-day artists...







For old-school, *Carlos Pacheco* will always have a place among the comic book legends...

----------


## Bryan

1. Curt Swan
2. Dick Sprang
3. Jack Kirby
4. John Byrne
5. George Perez

One of my favorite Curt Swan pages...

----------


## SavageJudgeDredd

Cool stuff! My top 5 for the mix:

1. Erik Larsen

2. Carlos Ezquerra

3. Ryan Ottley

4. Eiichiro Oda

5. Colin MacNeil

Honorable mentions: Amanda Conner, Simon Bisley, Rumiko Takahashi, Michael Turner, Dave Cockrum.


Erik has been delivering the goods forever, Savage Dragon, my fav comics. Carlos I'd say is my fav visual storyteller too, insanely good. Co-created Judge Dredd too. Ryan is my fav of these as far as just prettiest to look at, love his style, and a great storyteller too. 

Oda packs a whole lot into those One Piece pages, he's a treasure (pun intended). Colin MacNeil is for me the most jaw-dropping art for Judge Dredd, and he's been doing great work on it this year no less, with my fav writer John Wagner. So cool! Comics rule.

Here's some Carlos and Erik:

----------


## Babylon23

1. Jack Kirby
2. Gene Colan
3. Alan Davis
4. John Buscema
5. Walt Simonson

Honourable mentions to Jim Aparo, Mike Mignola, Joe Kubert, Alex Toth, Bill Sienkiewicz, Gil Kane, Denys Cowan, John Byrne, George Perez, Jim Starlin, Neal Adams, Carlos Pacheco, Paul Smith, John Romita Jr., Frank Miller, Kelly Jones and probably dozens more that I'm forgetting.

----------


## caj

All-time 

1. Dick Dillin
2. Alex Ross
3. Barry Kitson
4. George Perez
5. Kevin McGuire

----------


## Obeythemoderators

1.George Pérez
2.Tom Lyle
3. Brian Bolland
4.Suehiro Maruo
5.Frank Miller

----------


## Bryan

It's always great to see Dick Dillin get some recognition!

----------


## caj

> It's always great to see Dick Dillin get some recognition!


Growing up, Justice League of America was my comic book and Dick Dillin was my artist. Loved his work on that book.

When I received issue #184 in the mail in 1980, I knew immediately that something was different about the art. When I got to the letter column, they announced that Dick Dillin had died - on my birthday - March 1, 1980. Several people in the industry gave tributes to him, which he absolutely deserved.

I will admit that I cried that day. George Perez was a nice replacement but I never enjoyed the JLofA as much without Mr. Dillin.

----------


## K7P5V

OMG! Since Manga Artists are allowed, these would be My Top choices...

*Yuu Watase*
*Kia Asamiya*






*Masamune Shirow*
*Kōsuke Fujishima*





> Rumiko Takahashi


OMG! *Rumiko Takahashi*!! Definitely, an all-time great (IMHO):

----------


## TheRay

Rob Liefeld
Todd McFarlane
John Romita
Huberto Ramos
Steve Dillon 

Mention to Dustin Nguyen

----------


## MajorHoy

From May of 2022:


> Top Five All-Time Favorite Artists
> 
> What a hard choice! It hurts to limit all the great talent I've enjoyed over the years. Oh boy!
> 
> Not in any particular order.
> 
> Clay Mann, Olivier Coipel, David Marquez, Stephanie Hans, and David Finch.
> 
> 
> There are at least ten to fifteen more names I want to put down. They all deserve recognition!


From today:


> Top Five All-Time Favorite Artists
> 
> What a hard choice! It hurts to limit all the great talent I've enjoyed over the years. Oh boy!
> 
> Not in any particular order.
> 
> Clay Mann, Olivier Coipel, David Marquez, Stephanie Hans, and David Finch.


And previously,

From September 28th:


> Cool stuff! My top 5 for the mix:
> 
> 1. Erik Larsen
> 
> 2. Carlos Ezquerra
> 
> 3. Ryan Ottley
> 
> 4. Eiichiro Oda
> ...


From October 13th:


> wow 
> Cool stuff! My top 5 for the mix:
> 
> 1. Erik Larsen
> 
> 2. Carlos Ezquerra
> 
> 3. Ryan Ottley
> 
> ...

----------


## riyaeruki89

Ryan is my fav of these as far as just

----------


## Jely4me

1) Jim Aparo
2) John Byrne
3) JRJR
4) George Perez
5) Jim Lee

----------


## K7P5V

From the '80s, my next choice would be...

*David Mazzucchelli*







From the '90s, my next choice would be...

*Dale Keown*

----------


## nose norton

Travis Charest, Alex Maleev, Moebius, Hiroya Oku & Alex Ross.

----------


## K7P5V

^^^OMG! In total agreement about *Travis Charest*!! Still hoping for a comeback someday  :Smile:

----------


## nose norton

> [center]^^^OMG! In total agreement about *Travis Charest*!! Still hoping for a comeback someday


He's my absolute favorite. He "cites Mike Mignola, Adam Hughes, and Brian Bolland among his artistic influences, but while I can definitely can see Hughes, and even some Bolland... Mignola? Where? I'd rather say he's a merge of Moebius and Juan Gimenez.

----------


## Zelena

Not in a particular order:
- Alan Davis


- Nicola Mari (Nathan Never)



- Victor Hubinon



- Barry Windsor-Smith


- Katsuhiro Otomo (Akira)

----------


## K7P5V

From the '90s, my next choice would be...

*Jae Lee*







Back to the '80s, my next choice would be...

*Mike Zeck*

----------


## Odd Rödney

My first three, in no particular order:

Russel Dauterman:

russell_dauterman_90s_xmen.jpg

Pepe Larraz:

Larraz.jpg

Alex Ross:

ross cyclops.jpg

----------


## Odd Rödney

The other two, in no particular order:

Esad Ribic:

Poccy.jpg

Gabriele Dell'Otto:

dellotto.jpg

----------


## K7P5V

Definitely, another favorite would be...

*Geof Darrow*

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

1. Jack Kirby
2. Curt Swan
3. Jose Luis Garcia Lopez
4. Wally Wood
5. Frank Miller

----------


## K7P5V

Definitely, another favorite would be...

*Chris Burnham*

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

1. Jack Kamen
2. Rick Veitch
3. Brian Bolland
4. Frank Quitely
5. Jack Davis

----------


## K7P5V

Definitely, another favorite would be...

*P. Craig Russell*

----------


## DanMad1977

Its like to decide who is your favorite child. Not possible, too many great artists in comic books. 

I would put them in drawers. 

Buscema on Conan

Ross Andru on Spider-Man

Jim Amparo on Batman

John Byrne and George Perez on everything

----------


## K7P5V

Definitely, another favorite would be...

*Ladronn*

----------


## red winter

Joe Kubert
Jim Aparo
George Perez
Jim Lee 
John Bryne

John Cassaday, Bryan Hitch, Michael Turner & Ed Benes are my honorable mentions

----------


## K7P5V

Definitely, another favorite would be...

*Steve "The Dude" Rude*

----------


## Timothy Hunter

> Definitely, another favorite would be...
> 
> *Ladronn*


I'm only vaguely familiar with Jose Ladronn but this splash pages completely sells his style to me: Moebius mixed with Kirby with a splash of John Romita Jr.

----------


## K7P5V

> I'm only vaguely familiar with Jose Ladronn but this splash pages completely sells his style to me: Moebius mixed with Kirby with a splash of John Romita Jr.


Indeed. Truly an unsung talent (IMHO):

----------


## bat22

In alphabetical order:

BREYFOGLE, Norm



BYRNE, John



DAVIS, Alan

----------


## bat22

HUGHES, Adam



JIMENEZ, Phil

----------

